# Endoscopic nasal foreign body removal



## Jpad (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm unsure as to what to code for this report:

"After informed consent was obtained, the patient was brought to the operating room and placed supine on the operating table. General anesthesia was administered by the anesthesiologist. After a time out was performed and the patient was properly identified, the bed was rotated. 


The nasal endoscope was placed in the right nares with no purulence or edema present. The nasal endoscope was placed in the left nares with copious purulence which was cultured. The purulence was suctioned and a foriegn body was identified. The foreign body was grasped with a blakesly forcep and removed. It appeared to be rolled up gauze or tissue.  The nasal cavity was exmined with granulation tissue along the septum, nasal floor and inferior turbinate. The cavity was irrigated with nasal saline until clean. Hemostasis was checked with minimal bleeding from the granulation tissue. The adenoids were examine and found to be nonobstructive without exudates so no adenoidectomy was performed. Two afrin pledgets were placed until extubation. 


The patient was turned over to anesthesia for extubation. The nasal pledgets were removed once the patient was extubated. He was brought to the recovery room in stable condition."

Please note that the scope was in the nose while the foreign body was removed. I'm confused if 30999 with comparative code 30310 should be billed or both 31231 & 30310. 

Your assistance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jpad (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone know what the answer is??


----------



## mburke81 (Feb 8, 2018)

*31231*

31231 Diagnostic.  Foreign body T170XXA is  indicative of the endoscopy.


----------

